# Maiden Voyage...Drifting Seminole for blues



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

Took my new (to me) G3 out today on Seminole with a buddy who is an "expert" bluecat fisherman. Wins many of the Apalachicola Catfish Tournaments by catching blues. So today we took my boat out on Lake Seminole with the intent to drift and drag for bluecats.

Ronnie went below the dam this morning and tried to catch some skipjack with no luck. However, he did net some decent gizzard shad that we used for bait.

Dropped the poles down about 2pm. Caught a small channel (he inhaled a 10/0 circle and chunk of shad) right off the bat and then around 3 we doubled up with 2 30lb class fish. *Scale broke so all fish were estimates.* That was a quick adrenaline rush. Before we could get those two lines back in the water we had another line screaming drag. Bam, this time a 40lb class fish. Fished around this same area until 4:30 with a few other small fish and a few bites. Left and tried another area and just before dark we caught several other fish including my new personal best bluecat, a 40lber.

So 2-40lb and 2-30lb and countless small fish. I think this new boat has set the bar high! I don't know that I can keep up.

All fish were released to fight another day. We drifted at .5mph btw. 

I've got quite the catfish rig, now I just gotta to figure out how to make her crappie friendly. Gonna have to add a set of crappie rod holders soon.


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

Forgot a major part of our day...we broke the net on that first 40lber we tried to bring over the boat :clap:


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Nice. Love the big blues.


----------



## Bigdady (Mar 5, 2009)

Nice boat, I like it. I own a 16ft Duramax with a 70 Yamaha. Its 2001 and ive had real good luck with it. Nice cats...


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Oh my, my. Oh hell yes. Congrats on your personal best. :thumbsup:


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Yessir awesome maiden voyage brother. Definitely a fine trip!


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Great report and love the boat, but I don't think it was skill that turned the trick....It's those beards you guys wear that put the mojo on those cats.:thumbup:


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

fishwalton said:


> Great report and love the boat, but I don't think it was skill that turned the trick....It's those beards you guys wear that put the mojo on those cats.:thumbup:


If that's the case then I may not be shaving for awhile lol


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

skiff89_jr said:


> If that's the case then I may not be shaving for awhile lol


I haven't shaved in 8 month's and still strike out some days. 

Y'all cutting the gizzards or fishing em whole?

Y'all smoked the cats!! That's a nice trip.


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

jlw1972 said:


> I haven't shaved in 8 month's and still strike out some days.
> 
> Y'all cutting the gizzards or fishing em whole?
> 
> Y'all smoked the cats!! That's a nice trip.


We cut them. Ones we were using were about 8-10 inches or so. Cut the head off and then cut into roughly 2 inch sections and baited it on the circles. Didn't notice a difference in bites between heads and body pieces.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

skiff89_jr said:


> We cut them. Ones we were using were about 8-10 inches or so. Cut the head off and then cut into roughly 2 inch sections and baited it on the circles. Didn't notice a difference in bites between heads and body pieces.



I never have either. I fish the heads and bodies. Here lately, I've had to fish the smaller shad. Can't find Gizzards. I've been cutting the heads and tails off and putting 4 or 5 midsections on a hook. Only been anchor fishing though.

I like the drifting better. Just don't have my boat set up for it. Thanks for posting. Love your reports.


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

jlw1972 said:


> I never have either. I fish the heads and bodies. Here lately, I've had to fish the smaller shad. Can't find Gizzards. I've been cutting the heads and tails off and putting 4 or 5 midsections on a hook. Only been anchor fishing though.
> 
> I like the drifting better. Just don't have my boat set up for it. Thanks for posting. Love your reports.


We had a ton of 3 and 4 inch threadfins but didn't use them. I'm no expert at catching gizzards and skipjack but I know I'd have much more success when I target blues if I had them. Gonna try and make it a priority to get over to the dam when they are stacked up there and stock up the freezer for months down the line.

I have never been setup for drifting either before now. We crappie fish Seminole a lot and while fishing it and studying the Navionics app we have always talked about drifting some of these areas because the blues had to be there. Well yesterday I finally put all that into practice.

Glad you enjoy my posts. I have learned a lot via forums while getting into catfishing and crappie fishing so just paying it forward...


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

Great report. I would like to see Cathunter top that day.


----------



## gastonfish (Mar 24, 2012)

Nice Job! I have seen some nice fish come off that boat. He aint called Catfish Ronnie for nothing. Ed can catch them also!


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

gastonfish said:


> Nice Job! I have seen some nice fish come off that boat. He aint called Catfish Ronnie for nothing. Ed can catch them also!


Ed and Ronnie have had some good trips on that boat. Plenty of money won off of her too.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

billyb said:


> Great report. I would like to see Cathunter top that day.




Shhhhhhh! He don't know we fishin' over here


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Bodupp said:


> Oh my, my. Oh hell yes. Congrats on your personal best. :thumbsup:




I thought you were gonna ask skiff to put on his party dress


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Nice cats ! Good trip man !


----------

